# John Deere 790 real axle leak



## dannynkc (Aug 30, 2011)

I am leaking fluid from the rear axle seal on the right side. Any information on replacing this seal available? If so, where could I find it? Thank you!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Most of the JD dealers are very friendly, they will print you out all the info on replacing the seal/bearing, as long as you buy the parts from them.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have the next size up, the 990, with manual, but unsure if it would help.......


----------



## dannynkc (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks tractor beam, I'm getting over to the dealer Friday, I think I found the seal and the gasket I need, and doesn't look like too bad a job to replace...knock on wood


----------

